

IndieGoGo down following Bailout Greece campaign - greaterthan
https://www.indiegogo.com/

======
cenal
The campaign itself is still down: [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/greek-
bailout-fund](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/greek-bailout-fund)

it's redirecting to [https://s3.amazonaws.com/igg-
errorpage/greece_message.html](https://s3.amazonaws.com/igg-
errorpage/greece_message.html)

This is what I see in case the page goes down from Amazon:
[http://clicky.strapr.com/image/2d3F0d0T0B0a](http://clicky.strapr.com/image/2d3F0d0T0B0a)

------
randomentity
Nice, "Error 503 backend read error". Before it went down I managed to get a
€5 promise in edgeways :)

------
cloudify
...after coverage on major European press :)

------
Labyrinth
And its back up.

------
cjbar
Yay I helped!

